# SO Frustrated!!!



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

How frustrating for you. I'm sorry. 

You know how that works. Brodie will not get the job done, but the first stray fugly mutt that wanders up and marks in your yard will be the one that's successful. 
Argh!


----------



## PoodlePandemonium (Mar 4, 2012)

I know, right?? Fortunately, Piper has not been allowed outside without direct supervision since the first day (that we noticed) of her heat cycle, which I'm confident was very early.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Maybe he thinks he has to hurry or will lose his chance. I would leave them alone and I bet he will get the job done.


----------



## PoodlePandemonium (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, he ended up "getting the job done" almost two weeks later! We ended up with three adorable little puppies, but they obviously weren't conceived at the same time. One of them is clearly a week or so younger than the others. Despite tube feeding, she lost weight every day for the first nine days. I was convinced she wasn't going to make it, but she's two weeks old today and down to just a few tube feedings during the day. This was our first experience with breeding, and what a mess! I've learned a LOT over the last couple of weeks . . . . including that I don't think I'm cut out for this. Lol. After an emergency c-section and two weeks of tube feeding, I'm pretty sure I'm too scared to ever try again. In the mean time, though, these three puppies are just about the cutest things I've ever seen!!


----------

